# دورة اساسية في انواع الحرائق



## يا الغالي (24 يوليو 2012)

*دورة مجانية في إستراتجية الوقاية من الحر&#1575*

HTML clipboHTML clipboard






دورة مفيدة لكل مهتم في مكافحة الحرائق
رابط تحميل الدورة 

--منقول --


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (24 يوليو 2012)

بارك الله بكم
عرض مميز
تحياتي


----------



## يا الغالي (29 يوليو 2012)

رابط تحميل الدورة 

-- منقول --


----------



## vanilia.smile (1 أغسطس 2012)

الف شكر


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (3 أغسطس 2012)

مشكور أخي العزيز
على هذا الملف الهام


----------



## يا الغالي (5 أغسطس 2012)

*دورة في: سلوك النار Fire Behavior*







رابط تحميل الدورة 

-- منقول --


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (6 أغسطس 2012)

مشكور أخي العزيز
باركك الله


----------



## يا الغالي (7 أغسطس 2012)

*المواد المستخدمة في الاطفاء*








ملف يقدم مقدمة حول المواد الاطفائية

رابط تحميل الملف


----------



## سعيد معمل (8 أغسطس 2012)

*تسلم ياغالى*


----------



## يا الغالي (11 أغسطس 2012)

*دورة رائعة: طفايات الاطفاء اليدوية Portable Fire Extinguishers*













تشرح هذه المحاضرة باختصار أنواع معدات الإطفاء اليدوية بشكل واضح ومبسط لكي لا يقع لبس في ذهن القارئ. 

رابط صفحة التحميل 


-- منقول --


----------



## يا الغالي (14 أغسطس 2012)

*دورة مجانية : انظمة مرشات الاطفاء التلقائية*

تناول الدورة عدداً من المواضيع ابتدأت بأنظمة مكافحة الحرائق التلقائية و أنواعها واعتمادها حسب الإشغالات و المواد.

​











*الدورة مبتدئة موجه لمهتمين بمكافحة الحريق*
- مهندسين الميكانيكا تخصص أنظمة مكافحة الحريق
- مهندسين الكهرباء العاملين بالأنظمة الامنية وكاميرات المراقبة وخلافة
- العاملين بإدارات الدفاع المدني واقسام السلامة والإطفاء
- العاملين بمجال السلامة والصحة المهنية
​






رابط تحميل الدورة 

سائلا المولى سبحانه وتعالى ان ينفع به ان يتقبل منى هذا الجهد المتواضع​
-- منقول --


----------



## mohamedgad (20 أغسطس 2012)

كل عام وأنت بألف خير وجزاك الله ألف خير على هذة الملفات الرائعة


----------



## الشاوش4688 (8 سبتمبر 2012)

شكرا لمساهمتك أخي الكريم ونتمنى لك دوام الصحة


----------



## نورة0 (11 سبتمبر 2012)

بارك الله بكم


----------



## جمال سعدالدين (25 مارس 2014)

شكرررررررا


----------



## يا الغالي (9 يونيو 2017)

شكرا على التعقيب


----------



## mohamedsameer (16 ديسمبر 2017)

شركة نقل اثاث من الرياض الى الامارات شركة نقل عفش بالرياض


----------

